# Microsoldadura por puntos a descarga capacitiva



## anilandro (May 17, 2009)

Os presento mi último juguete: un minisoldador por puntos que en vez de transformador utiliza la carga acumulada en condensadores electrolíticos para conseguir la fusión del metal.
En primer lugar he de decir para que no quiero el soldador; no necesito soldar plancha de 1,5 mm, ni varilla de 3 mm. Necesito este soldador para confeccionar los elementos internos de futuros tubos de vacío, siendo el procedimiento de "puntos" el más adecuado para las uniones de este tipo.   

La idea partió al ver dos gruesos condensadores de 22.000 microfaradios 100 Volts que descansaban en un estante de mi cuarto de trastear, producto del desguace de un viejo amplificador de guitarra de 1.000 w. pensé entonces que tal vez serían capaces de acumular suficiente energía como para fundir y soldar pequeñas piezas de metal. La opción de utilizar un transformador bestia para esta función no me atraía demasiado, habida cuenta de la dificultad de controlar la potencia, lo cual ha de hacerse mediante triacs y controlando no sólo la fase de disparo con respecto a la corriente alterna de alimentación, sino también el número de ciclos que dicha corriente ha de pasar por el primario.
Con condensadores, en cambio, parecía más sencillo. Bastaría cargarlo a una u otra tensión para que la energía fuera la adecuada, permitiendo una regulación continua y con potencias comprendidas entre 2,2 y 220 Julios.

La parte mecánica fue la que más trabajo me dio, ya que tuve que hacer el soporte en plancha de acero de 4 mm, la cual corté, soldé perforé e hice rosca, para dar forma a las diferentes partes. En la foto siguiente puede verse el armazón principal, debajo, la pieza rectangular de sujeción del electrodo superior y al lado la base de sujeción del electrodo inferior, lo electrodos siguen a continuación, siendo el corto el inferior y el largo el superior, el cual estará aislado de su pieza de sujeción mediante lámina de fibra de vidrio de 1 mm. de grosor. La pequeña pieza rectangular con 5 agujeros está hecha de fibra de vidrio y es la biela que mantendrá el electrodo superior siempre paralelo al inferior. Está después parte de la tornillería y la palanca para permitir hacer presión con la mano.








El montaje se ha efectuado sobre un cuadrado de madera de contrachapado, y de distinguen perfectamente los dos condensadores conectados en paralelo, el contactor principal de control de la descarga, los dos pequeños transformadores de carga y el mecanismo de los electrodos.
En la parte central también puede verse dos conectores que servirán para poder conectar una pinza exterior de pequeño tamaño, para poder soldar elementos en sitios inaccesibles al resto.
El contactor principal es un Siemens trifásico de 60X3 amperios, que comandaba el motor de una bomba de calor de 20 Kw, por lo que espero pueda aguantar los picos de intensidad que van a producirse. Los contactos, naturalmente, están en paralelo para distribuir al máximo la carga entre ellos.







Aquí puede verse un tipo diferente de electrodo inferior en "L" invertida, el cual sirve para soldar anillos y cilindros de poco diámetro desde el interior. La ventaja de este sistema portaelectrodos es que es muy versátil, pudiendo sujetarlos en las más variadas posiciones. Se observa también el sistema paralelogramo que mantiene siempre el electrodo superior totalmente vertical, consiguiendo que el punto de contacto no se separe apenas del de unión con el electrodo inferior. 







La electrónica es tremendamente sencilla, con sólo dos transistores de señal un par de zeners y cuatro resistencias. Justo pueda pasaré el circuito a limpio y lo mostraré.







Este es el aspecto del soldador acabado, con el panel de control fijo y la palanca insertada en el porta-electrodos. El control tiene un simple interruptor on-off (que cuando está en off, descarga los condensadores a través de una resistencia cerámica), El mando potenciómetro de potencia, graduado en volts y en julios, dos leds que indican cuando está cargando o descargando (en el momento que se alcanca la tensión prefijada se ponen a destellear alternativamente. Un voltímetro de aguja con escala de 0 a 120 volts, y en la parte baja, el botón de disparo y una toma de jack para conectar un pedal que efectúe la misma función.







Pasemos ahora a confeccionar lo que podría ser la placa de una válvula de radio. Cortamos un trozo de malla de inox.







La cololcamos entre los electrodos (cuay punta es cuadrada de 2,5X2,5 mm) y tanteamos un poco la potencia que vamos a usar. En este caso, los disparos serán de 30 volts, que equivalen a unos 20 julios.







Después de darle 3 puntos, soldaremos dos hilos de acero que harán la función de patas de sujeción de la placa.







Aquí hago una prueba de soldar plancha, con el electrodo inferior recto y de punta algo esférica, más adecuada para este tipo de soldadura. La tensión utilizada ha sido de 60 volts (80 Julios).







Y finalmente la cosecha de diez minutos de pruebas.







En fin, hasta ahora es lo que hay. Aún deberé trabajar un poco con distintos electrodos y especialmente encontrar un sistema de poder cambiar la punta del superior, manteniendo el mismo soporte de barra de cobre.

Ya iré dando noticias del asunto.


Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

Me llamó la atención lo finos que son los cables, no te genera pérdidas eso? Yo le pondría unos más gruesos.

Yo hice una mini-soldadora de punto con un transformador de 300VA, le bobiné un secundario de 1,2V, lo que me da bastantes Amperes, y si bien se puede soldar cosas pequeñas como lo que decís vos, me generan pérdidas los cables que son muy finos, tendría que cambiarlos por unos más gruesos en algunos tramos.

También hace unos años probé de hacer una soldadora ¿de descarga capacitiva? simplemente para probar, con un par de capacitores de unos 500uF x 400v cargados por un diodo desde los 220v de la red, y dejaba pequeños "puntos" en chapitas pequeñas. Igualmente fue puramente para probar, no para llegar a nada práctico.
Ahora tengo ganas de conseguir un par de capacitores de mayor capacidad para hacer algo como lo que hiciste vos.


Te felicito por la soldadora, la verdad que quedó bastante prolija y aparentemente da buenos resultados. Solo te digo lo de los cables, que me parecen un poco finos, aunque solo es mi opinión!


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2009)

Muy bueno maestro Po ! 


Me queda una duda. Estas haciendo estos experimentos por amor a la investigacion o estas buscando fabricar algun dispositivo en particular ?  ($$$)


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2009)

1) Moví el tema a este subforo, más adecuado a lo que se trata aquí.
2) Está muy pero que muy linda la soldadora.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

hola, este es un tema que me interesa si por favor te puedo hacer unas consutas:

1 --- puedes postear el concepto circuital cuando puedas  ?
muchas veces me parecio interesante el tema de "soldadura por punto " donde circula mucha corriente / hay temperatura.
pero pense que no se podria hacer tan facilmente.

1--1 :es solo cargar los C a determinada tension y luego descaargarlos por la union ?
1--2: veo un brazo bastante largo (palanca) para el contacto de los terminales , supongo que hace falta una buena presion mecanica ademas de la corriente ?
es asi ?
hay alguna "lista de cosas" a tener en cuenta cuando se hace esta soldadura de punto ?
1--3: tipos de materiales que se pueden fusionar ?


la vez que lo pense simplemente de pasada me parecia que no era simplemente "presionar y hacer circular corriente" , y es qu e, por lo menos dentro d emi cabeza suponia que al presionar fuerte mejoro la conductividad, ......por que motivo se iba a fundir (soldadura de punto) en esa union ?

por favor cuentame si es asi, o si hay que ponerle algo a la union antes de presionar (mecanica) y hacer el corto (electric) .

saludos y gracias.

PD: ya estoy pensando en una buena pinza economica para adaptar y darle esa aplicacion "movil" .


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, este es un tema que me interesa si por favor te puedo hacer unas consutas:
> 
> 1 --- puedes postear el concepto circuital cuando puedas  ?
> muchas veces me parecio interesante el tema de "soldadura por punto " donde circula mucha corriente / hay temperatura.
> pero pense que no se podria hacer tan facilmente.



Es una de las soldadoras más faciles de hacer.




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 1--1 :es solo cargar los C a determinada tension y luego descaargarlos por la union ?
> 1--2: veo un brazo bastante largo (palanca) para el contacto de los terminales , supongo que hace falta una buena presion mecanica ademas de la corriente ?
> es asi ?
> hay alguna "lista de cosas" a tener en cuenta cuando se hace esta soldadura de punto ?


Si, es cargar los capacitores y descargarlos por las pinzas y las piezas.
Sí, se necesita una presión mecánica relativamente alta, y corrientes altísimas.
"Lista de cosas" no sé, pero generalmente se usa baja tensión y altísima corriente. Yo tengo una soldadora de puntos casera de alrededor de 2V y unos 1500A (Sí, es bastante grandecita, pero así suelda también ). El brazo debe tener un metro y medio o un poco más, y es refrigerada por agua.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> la vez que lo pense simplemente de pasada me parecia que no era simplemente "presionar y hacer circular corriente" , y es qu e, por lo menos dentro d emi cabeza suponia que al presionar fuerte mejoro la conductividad, ......por que motivo se iba a fundir (soldadura de punto) en esa union ?


Pues la verdad, no es demasiada ciencia, es más o menos "presionar (mucho) y hacer circular (una grán) corriente".
El tema de la presión, es hacer que toda la corriente circule por un solo punto. Si no presionamos bien, la corriente va a encontrar multiples caminos para circular. La idea es concentrar toda la potencia en un solo punto, y que el material sea mal conductor de la electricidad para que genere mucho calor.



Si mi cabeza no me falla, creo que está bien lo que puse, corríjanme si me equivoco.


Ah, y las pinzas "móviles", no son TAN simples de hacer. Acordate que necesitás transportar muy altas corrientes y generar muy altas presiones mecánicas.
En una visita que hice a una fábrica de la General Motors, ví unas soldadoras de punto moviles que tenian. Colgaban del techo de un puente grúa (ningún ser humano podría sostener una de esas monstruosas pinzas  ), y tenian unos liiindos cilíndros neumáticos para hacer presión.
Tal vez para algo chico no sea tan complicado, pero hay ciertos temas a tener en cuenta.



Salu2!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 17, 2009)

buena esa, cada ves me caes mejor anilandro, desde hace tiempo que tambien quiero fabricarme una soldadora de punto, pero no tengo la mas minima idea de como hacerla, me parece excelente esa idea, pero yo nesecito soldar metal de aprox 3mm como maximo, ¿crees que me funcione tu idea? y otra ¿es simple cobre tus electrodos?


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

hola gracias por responder, yo hace tiempo andaba de compras por uan ferreteria mayorista de chinos , articulos chinos, dueños chinos y todo chino   .
tenia que comprar detrminada cantidad de $$$$ en merca para que me vendan asiq ue cuando ya habia pedido lo que necesitaba y no llegaba me puse a mirar cosas "no urgentes" y entre ello vi una pinza de esas pico de no se qu epajaro, para cortar cosas.

brazo largo y un pico que asusta, pero de poca amplitud..........a ver si las pescais:
las que se usan para abrir candados y cadaemas y cortar hierro..........la que usan lso ladrones de bicicletas y los policias en las peliculas antes de entrar a una casa.

esas........

no era mi idea cortar nada, pero si limarle un poco la punta (la estropee de su funcion) y convertirla en una pinza para apretar terminales de electricidad  (cumple ok ) , que salen muchiiisiimo mas caras.

bueno, esa pinza hace bastante fuerza .
basicamente es como una tijera , son 2 piezas que se deslizan .
si la abro y separo las 2 partes con un aislador adecuado y preparo el "pico " para que toque en un punto ..........ya esta...........o no ?


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

Vos decís un "cortifril" (así los conocemos en Argentina):







Supongo que lo podrías adaptar, pero no sé si vale la pena...
Y no intentes limar los filos con una lima, la vas a arruinar, son muy duros los filos de la pinza.
Además los tendrías que hacer de cobre o bronce al menos los electrodos. De hierro no te van a servir para nada.


Yo te aconsejo que primero hagas una soldadora de puntos normal, y después de haberla echa empieces a hacer una pinza "movil" para la soldadora.


helminto: Para soldar cosas más grandes se usan soldadoras de punto con transformador. Las de capacitores son para cosas muy chicas. Y las soldadoras de punto son para soldar chapa o alambre (no sé bien qué querés soldar, pero por si acaso aclaro).


----------



## anilandro (May 18, 2009)

Hola chicos

Ahí va el esquema eléctrico:






- El transformador es doble para aislar la salida de 125 volts de la tensión de red, y ambos son de 300 mA, del tipo de alimentación de radicasette.

- El primer transformador tiene una salida de 12+12, una de ellas se rectifica y filtra para conseguir tensión para el circuito de control y la otra ataca la entrada de 12 Volts del segundo transformador.

- La salida de este segundo, de 125 volts, se rectifica y pasa a cargar los condensadores principales a través de uno de los contactos de relé de control.

- La tensión de los condensadores pasa a través del potenciómetro de 100 K y de un zener de 10 Volts. Dicha tensión ataca el darlington formado por el BC237 y el BD135, lo cuales, en el momento en que la tensión en en ánodo del zener alcanza los 10 volts, activan el relé y cortan la carga (lo cual indicará que los condensadores ya están cargados a la tensión especificada).

- En este momento, el relé de control abre el contacto de carga y cierra el de descarga a través de una resistencia bobinada de 1K, que descarga lentamente los condensadores. Cuando se han descargado un poco (sobre 0,5 Volts), el relé se desactiva de nuevo y vuelve a cargar, reiniciando el ciclo.

- Los leds de carga y descarga indican precisamente el estado en que está el circuito, el cual, una vez estabilidado en la tensión correcta, lo indica haciendo destellear alternativamente uno y otro.

- En la parte superior pueden verse tres diodos en serie que totalizan 105 Volts. Y representan un sistema de seguridad que evita que los condensadores puedan cargarse por encima de este valor. Dichos diodos están en serie con una resistencia bobinada de 39 ohms, la cual, a través de un segundo circuito del interruptor on-off, descarga los condensadores de manera rápida al apagar el aparato.

Aparte de esto, hoy estoy modificando el sistema de electrodos, sobre todo el superior, para que las puntas sean fácilmente sustituibles por las más adecuadas para cada caso. Las nuevas puntas estarán hechas de varilla de cobre de 5 mm de diámetro, y en principio irán enroscadas a sus soporte. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## anilandro (May 19, 2009)

Hola chicos

He acabado el nuevo sistema se sujeción de electrodos, que permite cambiarlos rápidamente y disponer de muchas formas y tamaños distintos. Los nuevos electrodos están construidos a partir de varilla de cobre de 5 mm. y tienen una longitud total de 28 milímetros, de los cuales 12 son de rosca M5.

En la foto siguiente pueden verse 6 electrodos iguales dos a dos, siendo naturalmente intercambiables tanto para la parte superior como en la inferior del soldador. Comenzando por la derecha, los dos primeros tiene la punta de 1,5 mm. de diámetro, son ligeramente esféricos y son adecuados para soldar plancha. Dejando una bonita marca de aproximadamente un milímetro. Los del segundo tipo son de 3 mm. de diámetro, adecuados por ejemplo para soldar hilos en paralelo, y los del tercer tipo, de 5 mm. adecuados para soldar hilos con un cierto ángulo de cruce. 







Aquí puede verse el soporte inferior de los electrodos, hecho con plancha de cobre de 4 y 5 mm. soldada con autogena y varilla de cobre-plata.







Esta foto muestra los dos electrodos de 1,5 mm. colocados en ambos soportes







A partir de aquí he comenzado a jugar un poco, aprendiendo sobre la marcha cómo funciona este sistema, ya que ha observado que existen diferencias importantes entre un soldador por puntos tradicional a transformador y éste a descarga de condensador, en que la energía disponible es limitada y siempre de aplicación en un impulso muy breve.

Veo por ejemplo, que para soldar plancha es tan malo hacer poca presión como hacer demasiada, ya que con el primer caso se degeneran las puntas de los electrodos, y en el segundo, la resistencia de las piezas a soldar es tan baja, que la energía se disipa en una soldadura poco consistente.

Aquí estoy fabricando lo que podría ser un electrodo interno de lo que sea, con plancha de acero de 0,3 mm e hilo de inox de 1,2 mm, el cual, pese al considerable diámetro, se suelda perfectamente con una descarga de 60 Volts.  







El "lo que sea" acabado. Se puede tirar de las piezas con toda la fuerza de las dos manos, que antes se doblan que no se consigue arrancarlas.







Aquí diferentes piezas que he hecho esta tarde. Dos hilos de inox 1,2 mm. soldados en paralelo con los electrodos de 3 mm, el engendrito anterior y diversas pruebas con plancha (el color morado es sólo un reflejo externo, no es que la chapa haya cambiado de color). Con la plancha he llegado incluso a soldar 5 planchas a la vez, una sobre otra, totalizando un grosor de 1,5 mm,  con un único "disparo" de 90 Volts (178 Julios), lo cual es mucho más de lo que podía esperar en un principio.







Ahora quedará confeccionar el soporte para el electrodo intercambiable horizontal de soldar interiores, como por ejemplo el ánodo de una lámpara, y dos pequeñas modificaciones al circuito: que el botón de "start" sea del tipo "hundido", para que no se dispare accidentalmente al tocarlo con el codo, e incorporar otro botón del mismo tipo que rotularé como "booster", que permitirá una carga rápida de los condensadores de forma manual, mediante una resistencia y un diodo directos a los 230 Volts, aunque siempre manteniendo la regulación limitadora del sistema de control.


Saludos a todos


----------



## elemental (May 20, 2009)

hoola! que tal! tambien tenia pensado hacer eso con dos condensadores de 33000u y 63v. Pero me ha llamo la atención que usas un contactor para descargar los condensadores.. ¿no pierde asi mucha energía en el contactor? yo lo habia descartado porque pense que ademas se irian estropeando los contactos.. 
Pense en hacerlo con un tiristor aunque no se si tendre alguno de corriente de pico suficientemente grande.


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2009)

elemental dijo:
			
		

> hoola! que tal! tambien tenia pensado hacer eso con dos condensadores de 33000u y 63v. Pero me ha llamo la atención que usas un contactor para descargar los condensadores.. ¿no pierde asi mucha energía en el contactor? yo lo habia descartado porque pense que ademas se irian estropeando los contactos..
> Pense en hacerlo con un tiristor aunque no se si tendre alguno de corriente de pico suficientemente grande.


Cuando empieces a perder una cantidad importante de energia en el contactor va a ser porque los contactos estan en las ultimas.  
Por supuesto que se van a ir degradando, pero como los contactos vienen sueltos como repuesto, hay que sacar cuentas de la relacion costo/duracion.

Tiristores *grandes* hay, solamente que el precio se dispara mas que la corriente: http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=91H2236&CMP=AFC-GB100000001  que te soporta un pico de 55000A por 10ms.

Lo que podes hacer es probar con tiristores de ~80A  y limitar con la resistencia misma de los mismos cables a ~1000A.


----------



## anilandro (May 20, 2009)

Mientras los contactos del contactor estén bien, habrá incluso menos pérdidas que con un tiristor. De hecho este contactor es trifásico de 60x3 Amps, lo cual, en paralelo, son 180 amperios de intensidad de trabajo, así que no creo tener demasiados problemas.

Hay que tener en cuenta que este contactor arrancaba el compresor de 20 Kw. de una bomba de calor, y que aguantaba perfectamente el pico de consumo del motor parado. 

Y si se fastidia... no me preocupo, guardo otro idéntico, aparte que ya me buscaría la vida para cambiar los contactos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## anilandro (May 20, 2009)

Hola chicos

Hoy he construido el soporte inferior para electrodos horizontales intercambiables. Como podéis ver en la foto. He fabricado también puntas horizontales con cabeza de 5, 3 y 1.5 mm.







Otra cosa que se me ha ocurrido para disipar los temores de un compañero, de que me electrocute con el invento, es aislar también el electrodo inferior del chasis metálico, aunque también lo hago por imposición del nuevo sistema de carga rápida que instalaré, y que durante los segundos de la carga, podrán tener conectada la fase de red al electrodo inferior (naturalmente a través de una resistencia), lo cual sí podría produirme algún calambrazo.

Con este sistema las partes metálicas (base, brazo, palanca, etc) están siempre unidas a tierra del enchufe.
Los portaelectrodos inferiores están ambos aislados en su base mediante el mismo sistema que ya tiene el superior; mediante placas de fibra de vidrio de 1 mm de grosor, pegadas con cianocrilato directamente sobre el cobre.







Un inconveniente que observé en las pruebas de ayer (y que parece común a todas las soldaduras por puntos) es que a veces, antes de soldar, las piezas sueltas se te desmoronan, y te faltan dedos para sujetarlas todas, teniendo además en cuenta que antes del disparo las vas a tener que soltar. Y por ello se me ha ocurrido fabricar una pequeña "mesa" de nylon, que encaja sobre el electrodo inferior (el cual sobresale por su centro) y que permite que las piezas puedan descansar sobre algo sin caerse. La "mesa" es naturalmente ajustable en altura y se sujeta mediante un tornillo de rosca M4.






Mañana, o justo pueda, construiré el sistema de carga rápida... y creo que con esto y con mejorar el aislamiento de las partes expuestas de los condensadores, daré por acabado el soldador.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 20, 2009)

anilandro dijo:
			
		

> Un inconveniente que observé en las pruebas de ayer (y que parece común a todas las soldaduras por puntos) es que a veces, antes de soldar, las piezas sueltas se te desmoronan, y te faltan dedos para sujetarlas todas, teniendo además en cuenta que antes del disparo las vas a tener que soltar.



Eh, para qué tenés que soltar las piezas antes de la soldadura? 
Yo sueldo por puntos hace años y siempre sostuve las piezas con una mano y con la otra manejaba el brazo, y creo que nunca tuve que usar ningún soporte 
Además con la presión que hacés con el brazo de la soldadora suele quedarse bastante agarrado el trabajo 

Pero bueno, sobre gustos... Si te funciona bien con tu soporte, usalo  


Yo si me consigo unos capacitores bien grandes para hacer la mia de descarga capacitiva, seguramente me consigo unos buenos IGBT de alta potencia para ponerle en vez del contactor   
Además con un IGBT podría hacer ráfagas rápidas de disparos, cosa que con un contactor no podría   



Salu2!


----------



## anilandro (May 20, 2009)

Hombre... Drix, tu puedes tener las piezas cogidas con las manos porque un soldador por puntos clásico funciona a 1 ó 2 Volts, pero con condensadores cargados a 80 ó 90 Volts la cosa te puede dar una caricia bastante desagradable. Por otra parte, con puntas de 7, 8 ó 10 mm las piezas se sujetan mucho mejor que con una de 1,5 mm y encima redondeada. Así que no creo que ambos aparatos se puedan comparar en ninguno de sus aspectos. Funcionan por el mismo principio básico, pero ahí se acaban las similitudes.

He montado este sistema porque me atraía la simplicidad de concepto y de construcción, y porque no precisaba de un transformador de 15 Kg que me friera los fusibles de mi casa, creí también (como así a sido) que me iba a servir precisamente para lo que he comprobado que sirve. Si quisiera soldar los bajos de mi coche, habría hecho otra cosa.  

Suerte con tus IGBT

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 20, 2009)

anilandro dijo:
			
		

> Hombre... Drix, tu puedes tener las piezas cogidas con las manos porque un soldador por puntos clásico funciona a 1 ó 2 Volts, pero con condensadores cargados a 80 ó 90 Volts la cosa te puede dar una caricia bastante desagradable. Por otra parte, con puntas de 7, 8 ó 10 mm las piezas se sujetan mucho mejor que con una de 1,5 mm y encima redondeada. Así que no creo que ambos aparatos se puedan comparar en ninguno de sus aspectos. Funcionan por el mismo principio básico, pero ahí se acaban las similitudes.
> 
> He montado este sistema porque me atraía la simplicidad de concepto y de construcción, y porque no precisaba de un transformador de 15 Kg que me friera los fusibles de mi casa, creí también (como así a sido) que me iba a servir precisamente para lo que he comprobado que sirve. Si quisiera soldar los bajos de mi coche, habría hecho otra cosa.
> 
> ...




Yo no cargaría un capacitor de 100V con más de 70V, pero bueno..
70V no sé si sea tanto para preocuparse. Matarte no te va a matar una descarga de 70V...
Y en todo caso podés usar guantes para soldar (no serías el único, yo suelo usar guantes para soldar, y creo que todos deberían).

Con resecto a lo de las puntas.. Yo también tengo una soldadora de puntos chica (creo que lo dije en algún post), y tiene electrodos con varillas de cobre de unos 5mm, como los tuyos, y no tengo muchos problemas con las piezas 
Pero ya te dije, si te funciona con un soporte, usalo!  


No me malinterpretes ni tomes mis mensajes como ofensivos, solo trato de ayudarte hombre 
Y no hablo desde la ignorancia... Si alguien conoce la fábrica de soldadoras Intraud (pueden buscar en google), todos los prototipos se hacían en mi taller (Mig, Tig, de Arco, Plasma, etc), asique experiencia con soldadoras, algo creo que tengo...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Cuando rompia las T.V´s a bulbos del taller de mi abuelo, siempre me preguntaba como se pegaban aquellas laminillas que me eran imposibles de despegar con las pinzas... Ahora se como se llama la maquina esa... Uno nunca deja de aprender...

PD: Tambien aprendi, con el tiempo, que algunos bulbos antiguos los llegan subastar por buen precio...
Que tonto fui.

Saludos, y felicidades por lo suyo, anilandro. Se ve que pones pasion cada vez que te propones un proyecto. Mis respetos.


----------



## alexus (May 20, 2009)

al final anilandro, es por hobbie que lo armastes o con intensión de fabricar cashé? ($$$$)


----------



## anilandro (May 22, 2009)

Hola chicos

Acabo de colgar en mi web la construcción del Soldador por Puntos a descarga capacitiva, que si bien es básicamente lo mismo que ya hay en este hilo, está resumido y con una redacción más clara por si alguien lo quiere repasar desde el principio.

http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/03604-soldadura-puntos

Saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

Separé el tema en dos: Por un lado la soldadora de Anilandro y por el otro la de Helminto.

Si alguno de los mensajes que publicaron en este tema no están, sepan que fueron a este otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sobre-soldadoras-punto-transformador-separdo-20701/
Creo no haberme equivocado con los mensajes que fueron para uno y otro lado, pero de haberlo hecho por favor díganmelo.

Saludos


----------



## anilandro (Jun 21, 2009)

Modificación para microsoldadura

Hasta ahora, el equipo de descarga capacitiva ha servido para efectuar lo que podríamos llamar "minisoldaduras", pero en un cierto momento me he encontrado con la necesidad de efectuar soldaduras de menor tamaño, como por ejemplo de hilos de acero y de níquel de 0,1 mm, con puntos de soldadura de 0,01 mm2, que eran vaporizados al instante por la mínima descarga que podía dar, de 10 Volts y 2,2 Julios de energía.

Para poder acometer estas soldaduras e incluso otras de menor tamaño, he modificado el circuito añadiéndole una segunda escala de ajuste de 1 a 10 Volts, con lo que la energía descargada será de 0,02 a 2,2 Julios.

El circuito ha quedado como muestra el diagrama:






Aspecto del nuevo panel de control, con el conmutador de escalas de potencia A-B para mini y microsoldaduras





A continuación, y como muestran las imágenes siguientes, efectúo una prueba de soldar dos hilos de acero de 0,1 mm. utilizando tensiones de entre 3 y 5  Volts  (energías de descarga entre 0,2 y 0,55 Julios)


Soldadura de hilos de acero de 0,1 mm. utilizando electrodos intermedios de 3 mm. de diámetro y la "mesa" auxiliar de nylon






Otra prueba con los hilos soldados de 0,1 mm (obsérvese el tamaño relativo de las puntas de las pinzas)






Hilos de 0,1 mm. soldados por las esquinas dobladas






Las pruebas han ido bien, aunque con tan pequeños diámetros el ajuste de potencia y de presión de los electrodos son más críticos y a veces la soldadura no sale a la primera. Justo pueda confeccionaré electrodos de 0,8 mm. totalmente planos, ya que los abombados de 1 mm. no son adecuados, y con los planos de 3 es difícil evitar que estos hilos tan delgados, que se doblan con mucha facilidad, acaben tocándolos e incluso cortocircuitándolos en más de un punto.

Saludos a todos

Ésta y otras informaciónes adicionales en CCA Círculo de Ciencia Amateur http://sites.google.com/site/circuciencia o en la web de Anilandro http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! 

felicitaciones!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 21, 2009)

Otra joyita.

Muy buen post Anilandro. Sólo tengo miedo porque nos estás malacostumbrando  

Saludos


----------



## Trinquete (Jun 21, 2009)

Te felicito paisano.Hace tiempo que estoy tras el proyecto.
Un saludo.


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

anilandro, tengo 2 condensadores como los que utilizastes, de 8000uf cada uno, me servira para este proyecto?

te pregunto antes de conectarlos y me saque un ojo! 

y otra cosa, me puedes decir que tipo de interruptor es el que señalo con elipse rojo?

gracias!


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 25, 2010)

otro post *im.pre.sio.nan.te*

perooo por que no se sueldan los electrodos entre si?


----------



## astrodh (Ago 13, 2010)

la verdad muy chingona la cosa esa
nesecitava una para fabricar cash


----------



## eko419 (Dic 28, 2010)

hola, muy bueno el juguetito como lo llamas, he leido y me he quedado con algunas dudas ya que quiero hacer una soldadora como esta, tengo algunos condensadores que saque de unas fuentes de poder de PC que tenia por ahi arrumbadas , son 5 y sumando los Faradios la potencvia seria de alrededor de 3100 uF , la soldadura la ocuparia para soldar pilas recargables, con estos condensadores se podria hacer? y el cuanto la descarga (para dar el chispado) de los capacitores he encontrado muy oca informacion , he visto que se puede por medio de un Tiristor pero no lo tengo muy claro , espero que me puedas echar una mano. 

salu2 

dejo una pag donde se ve una soldadora por condensadores por si a alguien le interesa
http://www.twotowers.com/beck/beck_emp.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Con respecto a que si Anilandro quiere hacer $$$, puedo dar fe de que no es así, lo conozco hace mucho, y lo que divulga, es por el solo hecho de compartir, si no fuera así, no estaría documentado tal como lo hace.
Es un poco cascarrabias con respecto a los FEBOS, pero nada más que eso.

Saludos Ani!


----------



## Siedfield (Dic 29, 2010)

hola buenas mi nombre es esteban 
bueno primero desirles q soy tecnico electronico en sistemas de proteccion contra incendio y de titulo electronico industrial trabajando actualmente en mineria en collahuasi chile 
bueno tengo digamos una muy buena sujerencia ya q en mi vida o experiencia laboral e aprenddo mucho de materiales y sobre la soldadora la verdad puedo desirte que tienes un punto en el cual no estudiaste bien los materiales de los electrodos
la cosa en si es q existe un material q te presenta una mayor resistencia q en este caso seria casi el ideal pero lo unico malo es adquirirlo o bien modificarlo y estoy ablando de4l grafito fortalecido
yo trabajo soldando piesas metalicas sensibles a la temperatura de alrrededor de 0.25mm y 0.1mm y usamos una soldadora de punto q yo cronstrui y la empresa consigue los electrodos de grafito 
la idea pricipal de usar grafito es el fotalecimiento q entrega a la soldadura 
ahora citando algunas cosas del tema sobre la conmutacion q usas para la descarga de tus condenzadores yo podria recomendarte un switch de sobrecarga el cual funciona por contacto al vacio el cual no te genera descaste de contacto o perdidas por calor disipado
bueno quisas siertas cosas para nosotros los fans de la electronica y electricidad serian complicadas de conseguir pero en el mundo existen muchas formas ''como consejo no dejen de buscar nunca''

bueno por ultimo dejemos en claro algo que anilandro tendria mal (tenemos mejoramiento continuo) digamos tener 70V en un condensador quisas no te mate si tienes una resistencia bastante alta en el cuerpo ya q generaras una buena aislacion PERO! JaJa no es el voltaje el q mata sino la corriente y digamos estamos trabajando con corriente continua no ? aun mas PELIGROSA! 

bueno chicos agradesco los temas siempre leo todos los temas y proximamente publicare el tema de mi interes q de seguro a alguien le interesara (sobre seguridad domiciliaria autonoma) 


```
retroceder no es lo mismo q rendirse; ''no retrocedo ni me rindo solo cresco''
```



> ''no me genero ni me destruyo solo me transformo y evoluciono''


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

en algun lugar lei que usaron el grafito tienen las baterias baratas, serian utiles?
por otra parte suena bien el contacto al vacio suena bien, pero si usaramos reles de estado solido?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 29, 2010)

Siedfield dijo:
			
		

> ...bueno por ultimo dejemos en claro algo que anilandro tendria mal (tenemos mejoramiento continuo) digamos tener 70V en un condensador quisas no te mate si tienes una resistencia bastante alta en el cuerpo ya q generaras una buena aislacion PERO! JaJa no es el voltaje el q mata sino la corriente y digamos estamos trabajando con corriente continua no ? aun mas PELIGROSA!


 Podes ampliar esta idea?  Con un ejemplo de situacion peligrosa en esta soldadora.


----------



## anilandro (Ene 3, 2011)

En primer lugar, perdonad si no he contestado a algunos de vuestros mensajes pero es que dicho hilo se había hundido en las profundidades del foro, y no tenía constancia de que existieran las respuestas al mismo.

Alexus: Es evidente que estas cosas son mi hobby. Mi trabajo, aunque tiene que ver tangencialmente con estos temas, es otra cosa distinta. Lamentablemente siempre he tenido más habilidad para desarrollar cosas nuevas (no esta soldadora, precisamente) que luego en vender la idea. Así que me dedico a algo que no tenga porqué venderlas y me remito a colgarlas en mi web para que las use, disfrute o copie quien quiera.

Black Tiger: Tu ya me conoces, y si de algo peco es de confiado. Con respecto a los FEBOS (léase Free Energy Boys), es cierto que soy intransigente, pero no más que cualquier libro de física.
Ya sabes que ocurre con las mentiras, que si las repites cien veces acaban convirtiéndose en verdad, y creo que ya hay demasiadas "verdades" sin ninguna base sueltas por Internet; tenemos decenas de "motores de imanes" que no consumen corriente, milagrosos "generadores de hidrógeno" que van con echarles un vaso de agua, máquinas varias de "movimiento perpetuo" que pretenden demostrar que sabe más un ignorante orgulloso de serlo que el conjunto de científicos que han llevado el conocimiento al punto en donde se encuentra en la actualidad.

Pienso que ser condescendiente con los FEBOS (y más en un foro de ciencia general, que evidentemente no es éste pero sí al que sin duda te refieres) es casi como convertirnos en sus cómplices, ya que no les basta con "creer" en tales sandeces, sino que a igual que otros planteamientos dogmáticos, no parecen querer descansar hasta que el resto de mortales acaben en su mismo error. 

Y para el resto de mensajes dando tantas y tantas vueltas al "peligro" los 70 Volts, perdonad que os diga que es sacarle cinco pies al gato. La mitad de las cosas que hacemos van a tensiones mucho mayores, y manejamos taladros, herramientas de corte y soldaduras con gases inflamables a presión, etc... así que se trata de tener algo de seso, saber que se lleva entre manos y no meter los dedos donde o cuando pica, como aprende ha hacer un niño de tres años la primera vez que toca un enchufe o acerca la mano a la estufa.

Llevo casi 40 años en este mundo, y os aseguro que aún teniéndole todo el respeto del mundo, si me aterrara tanto la corriente eléctrica, en vez de manejar transformadores, resistencias y condensadores, me hubiera dedicado a coleccionar sellos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## juanbe2626 (Mar 22, 2017)

Buenas de nuevas a todos, hoy os quiero presentar un nuevo proyecto, como reza el título del tema, os quiero presentar mi nuevo soldador por puntos por descarga capacitiva.

*MEMORIA DESCRIPTIVA: *Desde hace ya algunos años vengo trabajando con baterías de litio tipo 18650, a falta de material las soldaba como todo hijo de vecino en electrónica, soldador de 30w y estaño y cables o unos Tabs de níquel que compré por Aliexpress. Desde luego la parte del polo negativo era lo que mas costaba soldar, se volvía un sufrimiento porque el soldador no desarrollaba el suficiente calor y la mayoría del que generaba se perdía en la pila calentándola. En todos los foros no se recomendaba este tipo de soldadura porque estropeaba las baterías. Así que me dedique a ver los precios de maquinas que soldaran las lengüetas a la baterías, viendo que su precio rondaba los 180€ de marca china, ademas se unía el problema de siempre, si la maquina moría, te podías olvidar de intentar repararla. Las maquinas profesional su precio era prohibitivo y mas cuando el uso que le iba a dar era ocasional. Así que empece a surfear por Internet días,semanas... viendo proyectos de todo tipo de soldadores por puntos.

Primera opción vista: Utilizando el "típico" transformador de microondas (a lo bestia) aunque controlado por triac el disparo y algunos utilizaban un circuito con programación. Lo descarté debido a lo voluminoso, pesado y poco control de la potencia y precisión, ademas de tener que trabajar con tensiones elevadas en el primario.

Segunda opción: Utilizando condensadores. Esta opción me llamó más y me gusto también más, debido a que trabajamos en todo momento con tensiones bajas, salvo algunos proyectos donde la tensión de trabajo de los condensadores se lleva hasta los 100v (aprovechando la formula E=1/2.C.V² como se dispone de pocos faradios la otra opción es elevar voltaje para obtener mas energía.

En esta segunda opción había dos categorías de control o disparo. Una era utilizando un tiristor SCR de potencia el típico que vende por ebay o Aliexpress de 100A (SCR 100A, 1600V KP100A). Esta fue la primera idea que lleve a cabo utilizando varios condensadores que tenia por hay en total hacían 470.000µF a 25v, compre el tiristor y vamos a probar.

Los resultado para soldar tabs eran aceptables a partir de 10v, buenos a partir de 12v, pero no tenía control del tiempo del pulso que aplicaba, simplemente porque descargaba el condensador toda su energía en el punto de soldadura. Luego tocaba cargar los condensadores y a la carga...era tedioso y poco práctico. Después de soldar menos de 10 veces olvidé este proyecto.

Fuera parte de los problemas expuestos leí que lo recomendable en un soldador por puntos era que generase dos pulsos, el primero -mas corto- de 1 a 10msg servia para deshacer la suciedad o partículas entre los dos elementos a soldar, el segundo mas largo entre 5 a 100 o 200msg era el que realmente unía las piezas y entre P1 y P2  un tiempo de descanso. 

La proporción entre P12 ronda entre 1:4 a 1:8 (P1:2msg ; P2:16msg) y el D (Descanso) suele ser 1:2 (P1: D) todo según la pagina web que consultas y  también depende de los materiales a soldar y el voltaje que aplicas a los condensadores, grosor de las laminas a soldar... 

Ejemplo: P1=2.5msg, D=5msg, P2≈(entre 15msg a 20msg).

Esta claro que desde luego esos valores depende del soldador por punto que veas y cada uno configura unos parámetros acorde a lo que va a soldar.

Bueno, la otra opción vista para el control del disparo es utilizando un micro-controlador programado, con unos potenciómetros controlas los parámetros P1-D-P2 incluso algún proyecto visto  incluso controlas la carga y descarga de los condensadores para fijar la tensión de trabajo de estos. El proyecto me gusto mucho pero por desgracia y siendo honesto no se programar micro-controladores aunque estoy en ello, lo que pasaba era que pensaba, ¿para que queremos ese control tan preciso y visual de los parámetros cuando la mayor parte del uso que le vamos a dar sera para soldar tab a baterías (99%) y los parámetros se quedaran fijos?. El proyecto ademas se encarecía por los medios empleados o que simplemente yo no dispongo de ellos.

*DESARROLLO PROYECTO: *Buscaba algo sencillo, entonces lo primero para mi proyecto era elegir los condensadores, donde en muchos proyecto rondaban entre 1F a 5F utilizando supercondensadores con bornes (precios caros), mi proyecto debería ser lo mas barato posible y con materiales de fácil localización y reposición. Al final me decanté comprando por ebay un lote de 10 supercondensadores de 500F cada uno /2.7v Resistencia: 2.5mΩ (total de los 10 supercondensadores unos 33€) ahora los puede comprar en aliexpress de forma individual (la oferta de ebay desapareció) por casi el mismo precio 3,3€/ud aunque solo necesitas 8 por lo que sale mas barato. Dichos condensadores descargan unos 275A durante un corto periodo(GreenCap-EDLC se puede ver video en YouTube “ 



 ”).
Para el proyecto formé 4S2P 10.8v max (sobran 2 condensadores). En ningún momento rebaso los 10v. Teóricamente generaría una descarga de 550A a 10v. La energía almacenada a 10v de trabajo sería: E=1/2.C.V²  = ½.500F.(2.5)² = 1562,5Julios x 8 condensadores= 12500 Julios

Ahora toca unir los condensadores en configuración 4S2P de tal forma que optimice el paso de la corriente y no haya perdidas y al mismo tiempo ocupe el menor espacio posible. Para tal fin elegí unos tubos de cobre de los utilizados en los aires acondicionados, los cuales aplasté con un torno o prensa de mano quedando como láminas. Preparé una base común a todos los condensadores de cartón espeso y sobre ellos coloque las laminas de cobre con taladros de 2.5mm para pasar los pines del condensador. Debido al grosor del cobre tuve que utilizar un mini-soplete para ayudar al estaño, de esa manera al calentar el cobre no está en contacto con los condensadores y aíslan térmicamente el calor para no dañarlos.

Una vez que tuve formado el paquete que descarga la energía tocaba pensar en si debía ecualizar la tensión de estos condensadores cuando se cargaban, para lo cual vendían unos circuitos para tal fin… pero vi que estos circuitos valían mas de la mitad de lo que me costo los condensadores, así que lo descarte y pensé otra solución que mas adelante expondré.

Bueno, ahora toca la búsqueda de los MOSFET, aquí es otro mundo, mas teoría… donde la Rds de los MOSFET debe ser la mas baja posible y debes unir tantos MOSFET en paralelo como Rds necesites, la resistencia que presenta entre los puntos de soldadura debe ser el elemento que mayor resistencia presente del todo el circuito, la resistencia de los MOSFET, la resistencia de los cables y la de los electrodos utilizados deben ser la mas baja posible e inferior a la que presenten entre los dos electrodos para maximizar el paso de la corriente y no “cepillarnos los MOSFET”. Los elegidos por mi fueron los IRFB7430P  de 40v con una Rds típica de un 1mΩ y una corriente máxima de 409A y efectiva limitada por los terminales de 195A cada uno. En total compré 20 uds y los utilicé todos para mi circuito, quedando una Rds total de 50uOhm por un precio en ebay de 5,24€/LOTE 10uds gastos de envió gratis( http://www.ebay.es/itm/172065909235?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT ) ahora viene el guapo que los controla, el driver MOSFET. Los 20 MOSFET se distribuyen en 4 grupos de 5 por lo que necesitaré 4 driver MOSFET de lado bajo que provean una gran cantidad de corriente para activar la puerta y trabajen bien y rápido con elevados Ciss de los MOSFET, pero claro deberá ser barato de conseguir y fácil así que me decanté por los UCC27322EP (package D- 8 pines, compré 10 para tener para otros proyectos también) hasta 9A de corriente pico por 8,03€ /LOTE 10uds en Aliexpress.

Ahora toca desarrollar el circuito, el corazón del sistema, me propuse los mismos principios, barato y sencillo. Deberá generar dos pulsos y un descanso entre ellos, los 3 parámetros deberán ser regulables y modificables fácilmente en el futuro, necesitaba también un disparador o pulsador.

El pulsador había visto en ciertos proyectos por internet que lo hacían insertando o pegando un micropulsador de forma aislada en uno de los electrodos que agarraban con la mano, pero esa opción la probé en mi anterior proyecto con el tiristor y no era buena, porque hacer presión con el electrodo y al mismo tiempo presionar el pulsador no iba bien. Preferí hacerme un pulsador de pie con un pulsador y unos trozos o retales de madera de balsa, lo pinte le puse unas gomas y perfecto.

He de decir que el circuito que os muestro no coincide exactamente con el que veréis en el proyecto final ya que después de diseñar la pcb con Proteus añadí en la placa unos puntos de toma de masa y alguna cosa mas no relevante para el funcionamiento del circuito, algunos puntos mas para verificar la señal a lo largo del proceso o aislar la parte final que generaba los pulsos de la entrada a los driver mosfet. La salida de los driver-MOSFET pasa por resistencia limitadoras de 10ohm hacia cada uno de las Gate. Los tres potenciómetros son multivuelta y están a la venta muy baratos en ebay o Aliexpress.

El funcionamiento del circuito no lo explico  porque creo que es sencillo su funcionamiento, solamente decir que el pulsador genera un impulso de disparo mucho mas corto que el tiempo mínimo del pulso P1.De tal forma que si se quedara pulsado o bloqueado el pulsador (porque se averíe) el impulso es independiente a ese factor, hasta que no se desbloquee el pulsador o se deje de pulsar no se volverá o dejará generar ningún pulso adicional o provocar que se alargue el pulso por quedar pulsado mas tiempo. En paralelo a los cables que van hacia el pulsador de pie e insertado un diodo verde que nos dice que esta preparado para un nuevo disparo. Los cables que van hacia el pulsador de pie van blindados para protegerlos de disparos fortuitos inducidos (he utilizado un cable   de los utilizados para prolongar los auriculares estereo).

La colocación de los MOSFET fue otro quebradero de cabeza porque no sabia si poner disipadores o no, en algunos proyectos los ponían demasiado grandes, en otros no los ponían, al final puse unos pequeños de aluminio sacados de una plancha de pelo, pero os puedo decir a día de hoy que no son necesarios en absoluto, incluso haciendo un uso intensivo. También tuve que colocarlos para que ocuparan el menor espacio posible y condujeron la corriente de la forma mas efectiva y con menor perdida. No están soldados a las laminas de cobre sino que hacen contacto como si fueran un sandwich entre las dos láminas de cobre y los separa un trozo de madera aislante de 2mm de grosor, los tornillos están aislados con funda termoretractil y separadores plásticos rígidos (recortados de cualquier sitio).

Entre el Drenador y Surtidor he colocado 2 diodos (antes utilice el 5KP18A) uno TVS 14v (5KP14A) en Aliexpress el lote de 10uds por 6,02€, y un diodo Shottky de 65A/15v (65PQ015). Otros 2 diodos Shottky en paralelo entre los terminales de los electrodos (polo positivo del condensador y el Drenador) quedando 65Ax2 (130A) 4,9mΩ/ud (2,5mΩ en paralelo x2) en Aliexpress lote de 5 uds por 3,61€ (la opción de utilizar el 100BGQ015 se dispara de precio una unidad).

Bueno ahora nos queda resolver el problema de como cargamos los condensadores y mantener el voltaje que fijemos para trabajar de forma casi constante y continua. Como siempre opción barata y fácil, y como podréis ir viendo el diseño se esta volviendo modular. Para el proceso de carga he elegido un convertidor DC-DC buck con limitador de tensión y corriente hasta 5A máximo y hasta 30v de salida con potenciómetros multivuelta. (Aliexpress por 1,77€/ud) lo he fijado a 3A máximo de limitación de corriente y le he prolongado el rotor del potenciómetro para seleccionar el voltaje y así poder ajustarlo según necesidad (de esa forma evito tener que poner otro potenciómetro mas grande y elevar el gasto). De esta manera puedo alimentarlo con una tensión de entrada de hasta 32v para cargar los condensadores y poder utilizar por ejemplo 3 pilas de litio y hacerlo portátil o utilizar una fuente de alimentación externa manteniendo siempre los condensadores en el voltaje fijado, de esa manera aunque realicemos soldaduras y los condensadores pierdan algo de carga en cuestión de menos de un segundo le recupera la carga. Actualmente tengo fijada la tensión de los condensadores a 8v para soldar Tabs o lengüetas a baterías, tornillos, acero...con una penetración excelente. En este punto debo decir que durante el trabajo a 8v la variación de voltaje en los diferentes condensadores en serie es poco, del orden de 60mV o menos. Al finalizar la soldadura el circuito de carga se encarga de descargar (auto-consume) los condensadores quedándolos a 0V todos y así para el próximo uso parten todos iguales. El único problema que conlleva el suo de este circuito debido a que la salida del polo negativo pasa por una resistencia limitadora que es la que controla el nivel de corriente que debe dejar de pasar es que no puedo alimentar el circuito de disparo con la misma fuente con la que cargo los condensadores ya que sus masas no son comunes debido a esta resistencia. Por lo que la alimentación del circuito de disparo se realiza a través de 10 pilas AAA 800mAh las cuales me generan unos 13.5v de alimentación,mediante un interruptor (de color rojo enciendo o apago el circuito).
Se que podría alimentarlo todo con la misma fuente de alimentación, si en vez de utilizar pilas saco una toma de la que utilizo para cargar los condensadores y la hago pasar por un convertidor dc-dc 12v-12v aislado (B1212S-1W), de esa forma obtendría la misma tensión que en la entrada pero aislada y así si podría utilizar una sola fuente de alimentación. El problema de estos convertidores aislados es que el rango de trabajo de la tensión de entrada es muy reducido.

He añadido un doble medidor de voltaje y amperímetro para visualizar la tensión en todo momento de los condensadores así como la carga en amperios que le entra, su precio en Aliexpress es de 2,81€.
*
A tener en cuenta:* En la foto que adjunto tomada desde un osciloscopio con una sonda colocada a unos 10cm de distancia de los cables que llevan a los electrodos, se inducen unos picos de tensión de 500mVpp con una descarga de soldadura a 8v. Para atenuar dicho problema y reducir dicha inducción se han blindado los cables recubriéndolos con 4 capas de papel de aluminio rodeado en espiral con cable de cobre por toda su extensión, de ese blindaje se saca un cable que deriva a masa de los cables que van a los electrodos. Los cables utilizados por no disponer de los ideales son 4 cables AWG12 de unos 30cm, con electrodos de cobre formados por 2 capas o láminas de cobre de 1mm de espesor cada una, unidas y formando un triangulo con un ángulo de unos 20º. Lo ideal seria utilizar electrodos de aleacción cobre-tungsteno 30/70.

Al principio del proyecto antes de poner los diodos shottky esto es lo que pasaba de vez en cuando hasta en 3 ocasiones cuando el voltaje superaba los 7.5v.Ver foto del transistor mosfet reventado.

El P2 puede anularse en este circuito simplemente poniendo a 0 el potenciómetro del P2 quedando solo un pulso de disparo. Una vez sale de 0ohm el potenciómetro de P2 se recupera el segundo pulso.

El soldador como puede verse en las fotos es capaz de soldar por puntos láminas o chapas del grosor de las hojas de cutter e incluso algo con mas espesor, y eso funcionando con pulsos P1=5msg D=5msg P2=25msg.

Este es el final, le dejo un enlace para descargar un video y ver como realiza las soldaduras por punto https://mega.nz/#!rEJAzQTS!8eXm8t7RsC2i4nqnMfWpH0DgPlI2FMj0xGhB34YVvd4


----------



## altander (Mar 22, 2017)

Muy interesante tu soldadora excelente aporte


----------



## juanbe2626 (Mar 22, 2017)

Os presento algunas fotos mas con mejores perspectivas y mas de cerca para que se pueda apreciar la soldadura.
 Los parametros establecidos han sido 8v de carga para los condensadores, luego P1=2,5msg D=5msg P2=15msg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Impresionante !


----------



## juanbe2626 (Mar 24, 2017)

Os envió algunas fotos mas, con mediciones realizadas con un amperímetro en el momento de realizar soldaduras.

Las mediciones se han hecho con una tensión en los condensadores de 8v, según hacia mas grande el P2 aumentaba la corriente de pico.

Se puede apreciar según las mediciones que la corriente generada supera las expectativas, seguramente influido por el grosor de las laminas de cobre y la cercanía de los pines para extraer la corriente de los supercondensadores.


----------

